

Former F.B.I. Agent Pleads Guilty in Leak to A.P. - misiti3780
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/us/fbi-ex-agent-pleads-guilty-in-leak-to-ap.html?hp&_r=2&gwh=BDFC0B3BAA3214F67492CB04B7AFEAEE&

======
throwaway_yy2Di
This is the same case as the AP spying scandal, where Holder wiretapped the
offices of the AP:

 _" A year later, it became known that the Justice Department had secretly
subpoenaed phone companies for calling records for 20 phone lines of
Associated Press offices and reporters, without providing advance notice to
the organization so they could negotiate over the scope of the effort or ask a
judge to quash the subpoena."_

(Previous HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5701265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5701265))

Bizarre coincidence (?) they've also convicted the journalists' source for
child porn:

 _" In a twist, Mr. Sachtleben, 55, of Carmel, Ind., was already the subject
of a separate F.B.I. investigation for distributing child pornography, and has
separately agreed to plead guilty in that matter and serve 97 months. His
total sentence for both sets of offenses, should the plea deal be accepted by
a judge, is 140 months."_

~~~
atlantic
That's not a bizarre coincidence. It's not enough to imprison the
whistleblower, they also have to taint him and call his moral credibility into
question, so as to head off any public support for him.

